# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Idaho Senator suggests whistleblower dig ditches

## mccford

My name is Rhonda Ledford and I am a whistleblower... blah, blah, nobody cares. That is what I now feel about having integrity, doing what's right, and trying to help stop corruption!! I can tell you this much... I would never do this again, it has ruined my life.
Anyway, I am foregoing the professional, detailed, lengthy email I have been sending out... its a waste of my time and yours. 
In a nutshell, for over 2 1/2 years I have been desperately trying to get the word out publicly about serious issues at the Idaho Department of Juvenile Corrections. My former supervisor had sex with a 15 year old juvenile on 3 occasions. The department said that staff was only joking when suggesting they should hire a hit-man and get rid of her after the whistleblower lawsuit was filed. I was fired for gathering evidence. If you have any interest feel free to take a look at my youtube video which includes voice recording clips of an Idaho Senator saying I took my job too seriously and that I should find another job even if it was diggin ditches. You can also take a look at my gofundme page to see the level of financial hardship due to being a whistleblower. If not, no worries; I have already lost so much that it really doesnt matter anymore.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wnCoNmjucw

http://www.gofundme.com/wheels-of-injustice

Thanks,
Rhonda

----------


## Dave A

I suggest the Senator was suggesting digging ditches was better than staying on in adversarial workplace environment, but anyway...

May it all work out in the end, Rhonda.

----------


## adrianh

I think that it is sad that your leaders wipe their butts on people such as yourself who see problems and try to do something about them as they happen. Could their attitude be exactly why your country has all the teenage mass killings? Could it be that warnings are reported but nobody does anything other than try to shoot the messenger. 

I don't have answers other than to say that you should report what you find wrong and move on with your life. You've done your bit, you've told them, they are in charge so its up to them to do what they will with the information.

----------

